# Loft clearout, Leitz, SEI etc.



## ztequila (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there, I'm clearing out a family members house and have come across a ton of photography equipment of varying quality.
The nice bits include a leitz focomat v35 enlarger , a leitz lukam, Leitz easel and a SEI exposure meter and I want to know where would be a good place to advertise them.
most of the smaller stuff I put on ebay but I wondered if theres alternative ways to sell nice collectable equipment.
I would be very grateful for any suggestions
heres a few pics if your interested
Flickr: zedzunit's Photostream
thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (May 2, 2010)

ztequila said:


> Hi there, I'm clearing out a family members house and have come across a ton of photography equipment of varying quality.
> The nice bits include a leitz focomat v35 enlarger , a leitz lukam, Leitz easel and a SEI exposure meter and I want to know where would be a good place to advertise them.
> most of the smaller stuff I put on ebay but I wondered if theres alternative ways to sell nice collectable equipment.
> I would be very grateful for any suggestions
> ...



You could definitely put it up on eBay. The Lukam is, as you probably have found out from other forums , a microscope camera using cut film.

Good luck with it.


----------

